# Kelvin Hughes "Mate" Sextant ?



## David K (Feb 28, 2007)

.... I've a Kelvin Hughes "Mate" Sextant, and I know from the Certificate the date of manufacture etc. and I know where I got it from, but does anyone know if there's a site or address that would be able to provide do***entary evidence, letter or similar, as to when, and to whom, it was shipped ? I got it from a Canadian Government Agency, and would like to be able to prove it's legitimacy before I send it off to the Museum . ...... Thanks ! ... David K.


----------

